# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  translating russian to english

## rjm1435

i need someone who can translate russian to english. my aim is rjm1435 and my msn is rjm1435@hotmail.com.  if anyone wouldn't mind a question or two every now and then.   well for now i just need this translated.  
nu vobsheto sovsem ne plohaya poema ... hotela shto ya tebe dal ? ... nu ya i dal  ::  viju shto ponravilos' lol . ladno tak kak ti teper' unas po ruski pichataesh ya tebe budu otvechat' toje po ruski. 
kostya  
if anyone can help thx

----------


## Friendy

> nu vobsheto sovsem ne plohaya poema ... hotela shto ya tebe dal ? ... nu ya i dal  viju shto ponravilos' lol . ladno tak kak ti teper' unas po ruski pichataesh ya tebe budu otvechat' toje po ruski. 
> kostya

 Well, the poem isn't bad at all  ... You wanted me to give [it] to you so I did. I see you liked it lol. OK, since you can type in Russian now I'll answer you in Russian too.

----------


## waxwing

Is 'vobsheto' вообще то (or вообще-то) ? If so, what does то mean here? I mean, how would the meaning be different without it?

----------


## AlEf

> Is 'vobsheto' вообще то (or вообще-то) ? If so, what does то mean here? I mean, how would the meaning be different without it?

 It means exactly "generally speaking". Often used as a parasite word. Like in this particular case.  ::

----------


## waxwing

Well, in my experience 'voobshe' is generally or generally speaking, and is used as a parasite word (for emphasis). My specific question regarded the addition of -to. How does that *change* the meaning, from simply using 'voobshe'.

----------


## AlEf

> Well, in my experience 'voobshe' is generally or generally speaking, and is used as a parasite word (for emphasis). My specific question regarded the addition of -to. How does that *change* the meaning, from simply using 'voobshe'.

 "-то" at the end doesn't change meaning at all. It's just a parasite on top of another parasite.  ::

----------

